# Liz's Boat Detail IS MOBILE covering all of Baldwin Co., Escambia Co., and Santa Rosa



## Liz's Boat Detail (Feb 9, 2011)

I have had alot of PM and phone calls in reference to my business being MOBILE. Yes, I pretty much cover the Alabama and Florida panhandle! PM, CALL, or E-MAIL me at the information below and I can give you a quote! Look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## Tide In Knots (Oct 3, 2007)

I HIGHLY RECOMMEND Liz if you need your boat detailed. She was quick to respond to my request for an estimate, timely and easy to work with scheduling the work, very fair with the price, extremely thorough and attentive to all areas in need, very convenient because she did the work right at my house and the end result far exceeded my expectations. I underestimated how thorough she was when I left my gear in the compartments (anchor, anchor line, life jackets etc.) which she removed (sorry Liz I didn't do that ahead of time) and cleaned every nook and cranny. Nothing was missed and everything shines again. Awesome job!!

Brad


----------

